# Bald brood - anyone has experience with this?



## KriSol (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello there,

I have gone through quiet the process with my (only) hive lately... Lost my queen, in result to that had. Hive beetle infestation (lots of hive beetle larvae and some had started to slime).. Froze the "good frames", got frames from another beekeeper and my bees build 6 queen cells...

Yesterday I was stoked to find lots of eggs and brood.. Yay! A new queen is in the house!

However, I noticed quiet a few uncapped cells with pupae in different stages in them.. After initial research I found out that this is called Bald Brood and causes are either wax moth or veroa mite.
However, there is no sign of wax moth and we don't have veroa on Maui (at least not yet...).

So I am a little baffled and would like to find cause and possible treatment...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have never heard of it before.

Someone on-line says it *CAN* be genetic, in which case there is not cure. http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrT6VoL9mdXq_cAbwdjmolQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByMjAxbTBkBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNQRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1466459788/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.users.globalnet.co.uk%2f~msbain%2felbka%2fDiseases%2fBald%2520Brood.pdf/RK=0/RS=_0gjR.USSYkvN90ji76Rx9SinUU-


----------

